# Sig request



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

If at all possible I would like to have my VIP Fantasy team in a sig. That includes Johnny Hendricks, Nick Diaz, Douglas Lima, Eddie Alvarez and Rafael Dos Anjos. Would like it to say "Team OU" somewhere in there. Not too picky on how it's done since I have no skills to attempt it myself.


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

Hey man, going to give this ago over the next couple of days! If anyone else wants to in that time go ahead though


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Leakler said:


> Hey man, going to give this ago over the next couple of days! If anyone else wants to in that time go ahead though


That would be amazing. I would owe you one big. Perhaps I could interest you in my sister? I'm sure she wouldn't mind me selling her for an awesome sig. :thumb02:


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> That would be amazing. I would owe you one big. Perhaps I could interest you in my sister? I'm sure she wouldn't mind me selling her for an awesome sig. :thumb02:


The true identity of Ous! 









But yea, sig will be here tommorow buddy, sorry for the delay!


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Leakler said:


> The true identity of Ous!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for even attempting it! If you do a good job. I have 2 sisters! Have your pick lol


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I just whipped up this one pretty quickly. gonna add more to it over the next few days so it looks a bit better, change the font add background image etc. Is this the sort of thing you want?


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

El Bresko said:


> I just whipped up this one pretty quickly. gonna add more to it over the next few days so it looks a bit better, change the font add background image etc. Is this the sort of thing you want?


Yes sir. Just like you are doing.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

What do you think of this?

EDIT: I hate that one


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah now that's pretty freaking awesome. Not sure what an ocelot is lol
I'm using my phone right now, about to head to Oklahoma City for Strikefoce. Thanks a lot I will add it when i get back to my laptop.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I will probably have made it better by then.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> Not sure what an ocelot is lol


 A wild cat. It is referred to as a dwarf leopard.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Ocelots are awesome.

Did you guys know that in Australia we have stray cats that are in the bush and growing to the size of Leopards? They are still the same species as the domestic cat though. It's crazy.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

alright i decided to re do it because that first one was so ugly.


----------

